# New Puppy and Vet Bills Dilemma - please help



## HiFlyer (May 9, 2009)

I bought a new adorable puppy 4 weeks ago and he has been a welcome addition to our family.

I am a new dog owner but want to be a responsible one so on the 1st day I got him vaccinated (breeder hadn't done it), had him wormed etc. I have since had him micro-chipped, taken out insurance and done everything a responsible owner should. The 1st day the vet gave me various info including a voucher for free dog food, voucher for 1 months free insurance, loads of leaflets, vaccination card etc.

Two days later I was phoning round for insurance quotes and called PetPlan. I was really surprised that they already had all our details and our dog was ALREADY insured under their "one month's free insurance" - it had been sent directly by the vet; I had not signed or anything and was completely unaware that PetPlan had all our details. I was quite annoyed and surprised that the vet had signed us up without telling us, but I let it go.

Their quote was very expensive so I said I would shop around - I had always had in mind that I would go with Tesco simply because they are cheaper and as a single parent I have to manage my money. Anyway as the 1 month's free insurance was already in place, I arranged the Tesco insurance to start on the day that the PetPlan free month expired.

My puppy had an eye infection last weekend which was treated by the vet on Saturday. He was still under free insurance with PetPlan but I didn't claim because it was less than the excess. Tesco insurance started last Monday, the same day the PetPlan expired. I thought I had covered my puppy continuously. By Wednesday my poor little pupply was becoming increasingly lethargic and depressed, eye infection not improving despite constant bathing and treatment, not really eating and started limping so I took him to vet urgently.

The vet was unable to diagnose the problem but gave him painkiller injection as seemed both back legs were hurting and sent us home. I cooked him chicken and rice but couldn't get a morsel down him. That night I sat up all night with him and even fed him water from a child's medicine syringe to try and keep fluids in him. Took him to Vet asap on Thursday. Vet very concerned, wanted to keep him in, said it would be about £300-£400. I said OK because I was insured, signed a consent form, and left there in floods of tears. I got a call at 6pm from vet to say his condition had deteriorated and he now had trouble breathing. They were unsure if he would make it through the night. They still had no idea what it was. They said he needed specialist overnight care and so I went and picked him up and drove 30 miles (in tears) to take him to another vet (I paid £200 on my cc). They still did not know what it was but they managed to get some food down him and he perked up abit, but still refusing to stand or walk. I had to pick him up yesterday morning at 07.30 and take him back to my vet.

Yesterday my vet told me they thought he has something called Juvenile Cellulitis. Very uncommon condition in puppies, but having looked it up on the internet he has all the symptoms. Fortunately it is curable with cortisone injections - if they don't have the cortisone they will die. He has now been transfered to another branch and is having the cortison injections. The vets have kept him in until at least Monday.

I have since discovered that my Tesco Insurance, which started last Monday, does not cover illness within the first 14 days. I explained this to the vet yesterday. Basically because they enrolled me without my consent in the PetPlan free insurance, I have now been caught high and dry. I would have taken out the Tesco insurance immediately, and we would have been covered by now. I explained this to the vet but they just said I would need to take it up with Tesco and "that's why you need insurance!". I asked yesterday how much the weekend care is going to cost they said they would find out but the vet never got back to me. When I phoned again last night I was told to contact the other branch as my puppy had already been transferred there, before I knew what the cost was going to be. I could have had him at home this weekend because the kids are away and I would be prepared to give him all the TLC he needs. (He won't be watched constantly where he is but obviously they are onhand if necessary). When I spoke to that vet at 7.30pm last night he did not know about the Juvenile Cellulitis diagnosis and laughed at me when I told him! He then realised it was on the notes, said I was ahead of him, but assured me that my puppy would have the cortisone injections (the only treatment that will prevent him dying so abit worrying that this vet didn't know about the diagnosis!)

Obviously the vets' bills are going to be enormous and I haven't been able to sleep for worry about our puppy and now the vets' bills. Should the vet have asked me before enrolling me in the PetPlan insurance scheme? I feel I have been stitched up completely by Petplan and the Vet (who gets commission from PetPlan!).

I love my new puppy and my sons would be devasted without him but this bill is going to cripple me financially - I am a single parent and simply can't afford it. I have signed a consent form at the vet but that was for one night, and now the bills just haven't stopped but I haven't signed again. Please can anyone advise what I should do? Do I have any comeback at all on this?

Many thanks for listening - this has broken my heart and now is about to break my bank!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

OK i might be wrong but my understanding is the condition he now has started as the eye infection therefore this is a continuation of the original "condition" and the original claim NOT a new claim. As you were Insured at the time of the initial incident i would ask the vet if they will submit a claim for all the expenses from the first visit.

It shouldn't matter that you paid the vet initially (i pay my vet first then claim later)
What you have to establish is was he Insured with Pet plan at the onset of this condition.

If you was then i can't see why you would not be coverred for subsequent bills. You might have to be persistent and write a formal complaint if they won't have it.

The vet should be supportive, they want paying at the end of the day 

Good luck.


----------



## HiFlyer (May 9, 2009)

Thank you so much for your quick reply - that is so helpful. Yes, he definately was insured with PetPlan (1 months free insurance) on 2 May when the eye infection started.

This is all new to me - do you think the vet will submit all bills (hospitilisation etc) for that date? If so, that will be the answer to this complete nightmare. 

We just want our cute little puppy home fit and well.

Thanks again - I will speak to the vet this morning and find out.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

OMG - what a nightmare! 
Can I first say welcome to the forum - albeit under not! such happy circumstances.

I really, really do not know what to advise in all honesty. And what I am going to say is probably going to be of little support! sorry

Firstly - the free insurance! I am assuming that this is some service that the vet automatically offers when anyone has their pups vaccinated! 

As you have said when you first saw your vet with the eye infection there was no claim submitted because the bill was less the the excess! 

When changing to an alternative insurer you should have mentioned on the form that your pup had been treated for an eye infection!! (I know, we think there is not need ). When your vet filled in the claim form he would have had to have mentioned that anyway!!! so in effect the insurers would have turned that down anyway.

Think you need to look at the specific dates from the initial infection to when the expensive treatment fell and see if any of that treatment (combined) fell within the pet plan cover!!! that I fear is you only chance!!

Insurers have a way of weeding their way out!!! but it does sound as though they are not doing anything wrong!

Another thing is depending on how well you know your vet ! try and appeal to his kinder nature - tell him all this in the hope that he could! look at reducing the amount!!

Soory I can offer noting positive - but sincerely wish you all the best
regards
DT


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

HiFlyer said:


> Thank you so much for your quick reply - that is so helpful. Yes, he definately was insured with PetPlan (1 months free insurance) on 2 May when the eye infection started.
> 
> This is all new to me - do you think the vet will submit all bills (hospitilisation etc) for that date? If so, that will be the answer to this complete nightmare.
> 
> ...


They will have to submit a full itemised detailed bill to the Insurers (including dates) but the key point is was the eye inection the point at which this illness manifested itself? If yes then i would say that subsequent trips should be coverred but they may have a clause that sais cover must be in place for them to pay out. The vet should know  If not then i would call Petplan and explain what happened stressing that the illness began whilst they were on cover and NOT the new insurers.


----------



## HiFlyer (May 9, 2009)

Many thanks for your support.

This is not going well. Just spoke to the vet where the puppy is now. Despite the fact that pup can now stand, walk, etc (yesterday he was virtually paralysed) since the cortisone injection, this vet does not think it is Juvenile Cellulitis and does not want to give him any more cortisone! He says it is the antibiotics but info on the internet says if they do not get a stringent course of cortisone they will die. Vet says he could die if he gets too much.

Vet also says I would have to pay them directly and sort out insurance myself - not being very accomodating on that front.

I am so confused about this puppy and this huge mess. I am crying as I type. 

How can something that was just our little bundle of fluff and fun turn into such a nightmare? I feel so sorry for that little puppy but just don't know which way to turn.


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

OMG what a nightmare,

im sorry i cant offer any advice on this but what an awfull situation to be in  
keep up with the treatment maybe you could arrange a payment plan with your vet as in wkly/mon payments or what about pdsa can they help 

have a word with CA see if they can help i hope you get sorted soon & i hope your poor little pup gets the treatment to help


----------



## mbb (May 3, 2009)

isadobe said:


> OMG what a nightmare,
> 
> im sorry i cant offer any advice on this but what an awfull situation to be in
> keep up with the treatment maybe you could arrange a payment plan with your vet as in wkly/mon payments or what about pdsa can they help
> ...


Hi, welcome to the site. Im sorry to hear things aint going to well for you! I think you should defo try arranging a payment plan i.e- wkly/mon it might take the stress off having to pay it n one go. You could try having a word with the C.A.B and see if they could offer you some help and advice because you are a single mother. Hope it sorts its self out!! keep us posted.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

it seems that your pup should be covered under petplan and if this is the case then you need to contact Petplan ASAP and let them know of the situation..it may depend on the policy/contract but I think sometimes insurance companies do insist on being contacted at the very beginning of an ongoing illness.

Your vet should definitively help you with the insurance forms (my vet practice sends it all off on their own, i just need to sign sth) although you may have to pay the vet directly and get reimbursed later (which is what I do).
Obviously with such a high bill you should be able to arrange some sort of repayments plan...

Certainly do go to your local CAB, they may be able to help you on the insurance matter as well as the vet/debt issue... and just to say:not need to be a single mum to be welcome in CAB  its for everyone! 

Good luck!


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

i would get a claim form from pet plan and make a claim from the day you first noticed the eye infections and get the vet to explain to them that it was the begining of the condition etc. and then get the insurance to pay you not the vet.

wendy


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

sorry to hear about all of this but that doesnt exactly help your situation. 

You could approach pet plan and thell them that you did not authorise the free insurance and was not told thet your vet would be passing your details on to activate it. (send a letter by post)

As you were thinking about activating it at a later date - this would have allowed youa few days more in order to make a claim with them? I dont know if this will be a waste of time in doing this as the illness propper was diagnosed well after the insurance expiration though it may at least enable you to claim monies for the time that they would have been covering your dog on?

If they say no - go bac to the original agreement, that you didnt set it up and that they are the ones offering the free first month insurance - therefore you understood that there would be appropraite time to shop around within that month.

The few days that would have lapsed in you setting the pet plan insurance up would have given you the window to make a claim with them if it were not for your vet authorising without your consent. :

Hope the pup is on the mend soon


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

You poor thing, I really feel for you and your puppy.

I agree that you should maybe take some advice from the Citizen's Advice before it gets any worse, either financially or for your puppy.

And, if you are in receipt of any benefits like Council tax or housing benefit, get him looked at by the PDSA...it's a charitable veterinary practice, and, from the sounds of it, can't be any less hospitable than your present vet, who doesn't sound too concerned about your worries.

I know there are usually 14 day starting limits on insurance, but that wasnt your fault, and it sounds as though your puppy's illness started whilst still under PetPlan.

However, I don'tthink it would be unreasonable to start looking for a 2nd opinion, either from the PDSA or another independent vet, as the vet you have at the moment doesn't sound too understanding of your situation.

It does make you wonder who really cares about the health and well being of our little friends.

Please try and get some advice, and don't et yourself in a stae, becuse, by the looks of your initial e mail, you did everything a good and loving pet owner woud do to esure the future of your dog, and your grief shows what a caring person you are.

Keep on with it, and get as much advice as you can, preferably from the Citizen's Advice, as you are a single mother.

Good luck.xx


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> And, if you are in receipt of any benefits like Council tax or housing benefit, get him looked at by the PDSA...it's a charitable veterinary practice, and, from the sounds of it, can't be any less hospitable than your present vet, who doesn't sound too concerned about your worries.
> 
> Good luck.xx


Whether or not you can get help from the PDSA is postcode dependent. If you live in area that is deemed affluent and thereby excluded, it doesn't matter if you are on any benefit, they still won't help.

I was in a situation where my rescue dog came with 6 weeks free insurance with PetPlan. The day before it expired she became seriously ill and had to be hospitalised for a few days. Although I had been going to change to a different insurer it seemed sensible to get continuous cover by renewing the PetPlan policy, at least for the time being, as no other insurer would then cover her for this illness. I was unable to do this from home as we had suffered a massive gale and all the phone lines were strewn across the fields! My vet let me tie up his phone for about 20 minutes renewing from there, and he also faxed through my details to them which the rescue centre had not forwarded! The bill for the treatment came to just under eight hundred quid, I got it all back apart from the excess.


----------



## HiFlyer (May 9, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Thank you so so much - you have all been so so kind. Your support and understanding has been the one thing to keep me going through this minefield.

I took your advice and rushed off to CAB this morning. Spoke to a lovely lady (dog owner herself!) who was really understanding. She said that I should definitely do what a lot of you have suggested and put the claim through PetPlan as that was the onset of the infection. She also said I should try and claim through the breeder although that may be difficult.

More importantly I went to see the cute one - he looked thin but he was SOOOO happy to see me I just sobbed!! The nurse said that's the most excited they have seen him. He is on a drip, his poor eyes are swollen with cysts around them and once again he cannot stand. :cryin::cryin: The vet was showing me some xrays but to be honest I am so heartbroken about him, I just couldn't take it in. I think he was talking about osteo something or other and is just giving him antibiotics and painkillers. But no cortisone.

I am also very sad for my two sons, who are missing their puppy madly. I told them yesterday he would be more than likely be back on Monday (cos that's what yesterday's vet said) but after seeing him just now, I really don't think so. This puppy was meant to add a new Happy dimension to our lives and it has all gone so badly wrong. I will never forgive myself if the worst happens.

I told the vet about the insurance problem - he's not interested. I said I need to discuss it with the Practise Manager as it is going to be difficult for me to pay. He said to speak to the Head Receptionist at my own branch on Monday.

So that is what I will do. I can't do anymore my head is swimming and my heart is breaking. I just need to get myself together abit because my boys come back tomorrow (away for today) and I don't want them to see me like this. Even little puppy whimpered at me for crying - how do they know?:blushing:

Thank you once again.


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

awwwwww so sorry to hear your pup is still very poorly. all i can advisee now is to claim through pet plan and when you have your puppy back change vets as they do not seem to be very caring about your situation.

hope puppy is better soon

wendy


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

It is usual to have to pay the vet and claim later so set up the payment plan and if the Insurance agree to pay it won't take long for the cheque to come through.

Call Petplan ASAP and explain that when the puppy was insured with them he suffered and eye infection that seemed simple at the time and was under the excess threashhold. Subsequently this infection has turned out to be a much more serious condition and you will now be submitting a claim.

DON'T ask them if you CAN submit a claim TELL them you are submitting a claim. Be very careful what you say. Don't mention that you didn't want their Insurance in the first place ATALL just say you took the first free month but found cheaper at the end of the period (which you are entitled to do) Be firm but friendly and just ring as if you assume they will pay.

If they say they won't write a formal complaint and ask them to submit to you in writing an explanation of why they won't pay as you are submitting a complaint to the Insurance Ombudsman.

Good Luck.


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

i totally agree with rainy dont ask if you can make a claim just claim and the vet should state on the claim form that the eye infection was the precursor to the problems that he is having now and the claim should go through.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

rainy said:


> It is usual to have to pay the vet and claim later so set up the payment plan and if the Insurance agree to pay it won't take long for the cheque to come through.
> 
> Call Petplan ASAP and explain that when the puppy was insured with them he suffered and eye infection that seemed simple at the time and was under the excess threashhold. Subsequently this infection has turned out to be a much more serious condition and you will now be submitting a claim.
> 
> ...


I agree with what rainy says here and couldn't have put it better myself. This is excellent advice. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

I am a bit surprised the vet arranged free insurance it is usually the breeder that does this, i had 6 weeks free from the breeder for Holly, are you sure it was the vet?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

rainy said:


> It is usual to have to pay the vet and claim later so set up the payment plan and if the Insurance agree to pay it won't take long for the cheque to come through.
> 
> Call Petplan ASAP and explain that when the puppy was insured with them he suffered and eye infection that seemed simple at the time and was under the excess threashhold. Subsequently this infection has turned out to be a much more serious condition and you will now be submitting a claim.
> 
> ...


Great advice 

The only problem is when the puppy went downhill the petplan insurance had expired,so will the claim stand ?
It is quite normal for policies to have a clause in like Tesco's did,saying they would not pay out on a claim for the first 10 days etc....

To the OP,I am really sorry to hear about your pup,fingers crossed for a speedy recovery.
Vet bills,when you get the final total for your pup,tell them you will make regular weekly payments until the amount is cleared or the insurance claim is payed.

The Blue Cross can help with a donation towards vet bills,so do the PDSA I think.
Please keep us updated.


----------



## HiFlyer (May 9, 2009)

To all of you 

I have been overwhelmed by your kind and helpful support.

Rainy - your advice is excellent. I have just tried to call but they are now closed til Monday so will be straight on it. Thank you - I kinda need someone telling me exactly what to do as my head and heart are all over the place. You were spot on and I am going to have your post onscreen when I talk to them!

James and Pamela - you are right it was definitely the vet who authorised it. The one month starts on the day I took him for his 1st injections. Petplan also had the vets details on the policy which the breeder couldn't have known. This will be plan 2 if plan 1 fails!

DoubleTrouble, isadobe, mbb, oblada, reddogs, mollyismyworld, burrowzig and sallyanne I am so grateful for your kind support and advice. Thanks for taking the time to reply.

I am feeling better now that I have a couple of action plans. The vet hasn't phoned tonight and I'm hoping no news is good news. He said it was easier if he phoned me, so I will sit tight if I can.

Anyway I have just been out and treated myself to the winning lottery ticket so all of this will be history tomorrow. Our little puppy will be able to have the best treatment money can buy. 

I have met some great people today on here - you have boosted my spirits!

Warm Regards


----------



## Hunnyb22 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Hi Flyer...Welcome to the forum. Sorry to hear about your puppy, hope he recovers soon.

How long, from you getting the puppy from the breeder did these symptoms start? Maybe the pup had this condition when you bought him, you could try contacting the breeder to find out if his siblings have the same condition, ask the vet if it's contagious.

Just as a matter of interest, as a single mother, are you claiming any benefits such as housing benefits? If so, you could have taken the puppy to your local PDSA for treatment, all they ask is a donation, anything you can afford and they are so good. Once the vet bill is paid and if the puppy needs more treatment maybe you could go there?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Hiflyer
I am sure I can speak for everyone when I say we are all wishing you the very best! please please please contine to post and ask for support if required! All of us will do our upmost.
Hoping your puppy recovers soon, and that YOU have that winning lottery
regards
DT


----------



## HiFlyer (May 9, 2009)

Hello,

Well sorry to say winning lottery ticket wasn't mine.: Back to plan A.

The vet called me this morning to say that puppy had "only slight improvement" but that maybe he should come home tonight "especially if we have half an eye on costs". I am now worried that they will send him home when he really needs specialist care. Would they/could they do that? The vet said he would call me later but hasn't. I have tried to contact him but only a recorded message.

All of the advice on here is excellent. I didn't know about PDSA - I don't get council tax benefit cos I work part-time but I will call them tomorrow just to see if they can help.

I have been thinking that this whole "one month's free insurance" is a complete scam. 

1. You don't get one month - it is 28 days. My policy started (by them) 6 April ended 3 May. One month means it should have expired on 5 May and that would have made a huge difference in my case.
2. You don't even get 28 days because the first 14 days are excluded. So it is actually only 14 days of cover. 
3. If you start any other policy other than theirs after it, you are then exposed to the 14 day exclusion zone again. So in a 6 week period you are only actually covered for 14 days!! 

If you are a newcomer to owning a pet like me, and you are specifically targetted at the Vets surgery like I was, you think you are fully covered. 

The upshot is, in order to remain fully covered I would have had to take out the new policy 14 days before the free month expired. However, I am not sure if you are allowed to have 2 insurance policies at the same time??

I would urge anyone who has these "one month free insurance" vouchers to bin them - they aren't worth the paper they're written on and have cost me enormously.

Thanks again everyone - will let you know how tomorrow goes.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

only just seen your first reply on this page - but if your approach with the insurance is as well organised as your thanks to people on here youll have now worries.
Dont worry about it im glad we could all give a little support


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi can i please offer some advice...
You must find out how the practice arranged this cover as usually you have to sign paperwork-especially with the petplan immediate cover notes.You should have been givin a copy of the four week policy a copy would have been retained by the practice and one would be sent to petplan - even though you have let the insurance lapse it is with a different company and it will be classed as pre existing.All vets have to complete their part of the claim form as it also must be signed by the vet/person authorised by the vet.You must also chat to the treating vet to see if there is a possibility the eye condition is a different illness to the one he is currently being treated for and find exact dates this illness started.Tesco will probably not cover this condition- they not doing anything wrong with all insurance companies there is a 14 day cooling off period - any probs detected in these 14 days will not be covered - this will be stated in your policy- if you had continued the policy with pp the illness would be covered however because you havent the four weeks free insurance is purely that - it will not pay out for illness after the end of the four weeks - unless you had continued the policy without a time lapse.This will probably sound all very confusing!However it doesnt sound like the insurance companies have done anything wrong - in my opinion i would be pointing the finger at your vet!Also your vet does not get commision on these policies - it purely is to make encourage people to take out pet insurance!When puppies and kittens are just moving in with a new family lots of accidents can happen!as well as illness of course!Basically any treatment relating to this illness within the four week free policy will be covered anything after that will not.If it was me i would ask for a meeting with the practice manage and treating vet who gave the free policy without your consent and also phone pp and ask if they are able to tell you how this can happen - as i would have thought you would have had to have signed paperwork for this policy.
Also the four weeks free insurance isnt a scam - certainly not the ivc cover as it is four weeks and their is no 14 day cooling off period.
Regarding your bill - i again wouldnt pay any more until you have had a meeting with the practice manager.
Their are general practices that offer pdsa treatment as well as the pdsa hospitals but again if not a pdsa hospital and if its just a practice where you must register with the scheme it does not cover pre existing treatment - you need to be very careful that the situation doesnt get out of hand - for the future yes if you are on housing benefit and/or council tax benefit then you would be eligible depending on your postcode - this can get confusing to lol!
Good luck!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

HiFlyer said:


> I have been thinking that this whole "one month's free insurance" is a complete scam.
> 
> 1. You don't get one month - it is 28 days. My policy started (by them) 6 April ended 3 May. One month means it should have expired on 5 May and that would have made a huge difference in my case.
> 2. You don't even get 28 days because the first 14 days are excluded. So it is actually only 14 days of cover.
> ...


I think this is really unfair. You _chose_ to insure your dog with a policy when you were not covered for the first 14 days, at a time it was showing symptoms of illness. If you had renewed the PetPlan policy, even for a while, you would have been covered. It was your responsibility to read the small print in the Tesco policy and make sure you understand it. You didn't do this. I understand you are in a bad situation, but it's one you made for yourself. To switch insurance policies during an illness is crazy, particularly when you haven't even read it properly. You should have renewed the PetPlan, waited until you were sure the dog was completely OK, then switched to Tesco at a later date.
I was in a similar situation, see my previous post, I renewed the petplan when the free period expired and my dog was unwell, and got my money back. Incidentally, the first 14 days were not excluded in the first 6 weeks free I got. I know, my claim began within that time.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Burrowzig said:


> I think this is really unfair. You _chose_ to insure your dog with a policy when you were not covered for the first 14 days, at a time it was showing symptoms of illness. If you had renewed the PetPlan policy, even for a while, you would have been covered. It was your responsibility to read the small print in the Tesco policy and make sure you understand it. You didn't do this. I understand you are in a bad situation, but it's one you made for yourself. To switch insurance policies during an illness is crazy, particularly when you haven't even read it properly. You should have renewed the PetPlan, waited until you were sure the dog was completely OK, then switched to Tesco at a later date.
> I was in a similar situation, see my previous post, I renewed the petplan when the free period expired and my dog was unwell, and got my money back. Incidentally, the first 14 days were not excluded in the first 6 weeks free I got. I know, my claim began within that time.


I think we've all felt the pinch of financial difficuly at some point unless your born under a silver spoon Burrowzig. Your post has don nothing to contribute to the OPs situation whatsoever if you have any idea of knowing the difficulties of raising a pup or the complexities of insurance policies and dealing with family life.

The Petplan insurance was not taken up as it was to dear - AS PET PLAN ARE!, and on looking around she decide with another.

The one month free is a total ploy to have you think they are worthwhile and undertake their plan, however, how were she to know that this illness would develop to take out the propper insurance in the little time she had the pup in? Dont be rediculas? I have 6 weeks free insurance and still havent decided on an insurer - infact it probably should probably have been taken out already if im thinking about it.
Take a back seat - nobody likes know it alls.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

dinks said:


> Hi can i please offer some advice...
> You must find out how the practice arranged this cover as usually you have to sign paperwork-especially with the petplan immediate cover notes.You should have been givin a copy of the four week policy a copy would have been retained by the practice and one would be sent to petplan - even though you have let the insurance lapse it is with a different company and it will be classed as pre existing.All vets have to complete their part of the claim form as it also must be signed by the vet/person authorised by the vet.You must also chat to the treating vet to see if there is a possibility the eye condition is a different illness to the one he is currently being treated for and find exact dates this illness started.Tesco will probably not cover this condition- they not doing anything wrong with all insurance companies there is a 14 day cooling off period - any probs detected in these 14 days will not be covered - this will be stated in your policy- if you had continued the policy with pp the illness would be covered however because you havent the four weeks free insurance is purely that - it will not pay out for illness after the end of the four weeks - unless you had continued the policy without a time lapse.This will probably sound all very confusing!However it doesnt sound like the insurance companies have done anything wrong - in my opinion i would be pointing the finger at your vet!Also your vet does not get commision on these policies - it purely is to make encourage people to take out pet insurance!When puppies and kittens are just moving in with a new family lots of accidents can happen!as well as illness of course!Basically any treatment relating to this illness within the four week free policy will be covered anything after that will not.If it was me i would ask for a meeting with the practice manage and treating vet who gave the free policy without your consent and also phone pp and ask if they are able to tell you how this can happen - as i would have thought you would have had to have signed paperwork for this policy.
> Also the four weeks free insurance isnt a scam - certainly not the ivc cover as it is four weeks and their is no 14 day cooling off period.
> Regarding your bill - i again wouldnt pay any more until you have had a meeting with the practice manager.
> ...


so in a nutshell, she was given the insurance as free cover, without her autorisation, and as it was diagnosed (even partly) under that insurance the insurer would be liable.
Thats my take on it - whether you continused the policy or not, the initial problem was diagnosed near the end of the coverage


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Take a back seat - nobody likes know it alls.


That's a bit harsh, and uncalled for 

For what it's worth, I completely sympathise for the OP, but Burrowzig is right it what she/he says - it is the buyer that needs to read the small print and if they want cover, to ensure it is continuous. I don't know any pet insurance that doesn't have a 14 day exclusion (except for accidents I believe), and this is usually mentioned.

While it may be possible to make an initial claim to petplan, there is no reason why they should continue to pay for treatment that has been carried out after the expiration of the free month cover.

I do think the vet is at fault here, and this should be followed through and perhaps they should be pressed into reducing the costs due to their behaviour with the free insurance. Although, I too am a little puzzled how the vet could simply instigate this insurance as I have always had to sign a form when this is done.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Dundee said:


> That's a bit harsh, and uncalled for
> 
> For what it's worth, I completely sympathise for the OP, but Burrowzig is right it what she/he says - it is the buyer that needs to read the small print and if they want cover, to ensure it is continuous. I don't know any pet insurance that doesn't have a 14 day exclusion (except for accidents I believe), and this is usually mentioned.
> 
> ...


It is the owners responsiblity yes, but in the greater scheme of things id rather have a company pay out than have a family put under pressure because of red tape. The fingerpointing doesnt exacty help the OP in what direction she should or can be taking. 
What would you have us all say ......... suck it up - use a credit card? As that is the simple answer? Helpful dont you think? As I dont.

Harsh or not its the truth and an uncalled for post when somone is in difficulty and need clarity on issues she is uncertain about


----------



## pixie_lilly (Apr 14, 2009)

i am so sorry to hear what's going on with your puppy. i hope everything works out x


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Harsh or not its the truth and an uncalled for post when somone is in difficulty and need clarity on issues she is uncertain about


And advice has been given. Burrowzig raised realistic points. I cannot see that 'that's my take on it' is helpful either, when there is no insurance company around that will continue to pay out for treatment after insurance has expired on the basis that it was diagnosed during the period of insurance. That is the reality. It may be that the OP may have to 'suck it and put it on the credit card' as you put it. I have every sympathy, however, ignorance or not reading the small print or not fully understanding the terms of an agreement has no defence in law sadly, and insurance companies are not known for their generosity - if they do not have to pay out, they will not - they are a business.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Dundee said:


> And advice has been given. Burrowzig raised realistic points. I cannot see that 'that's my take on it' is helpful either.


I was meerely resonding to you saying may post was "uncalled for" when infact it at least gives some support to the OP



Dundee said:


> when there is no insurance company around that will continue to pay out for treatment after insurance has expired on the basis that it was diagnosed during the period of insurance.,.


maybe offering this would give the OP some idea of how to gague her chat with the insurer? And maybe an agreement could be reached to take on their policy given the confusions over non authorisation. The OP has already been told not to mention she was taking on a seperate policy



Dundee said:


> if they do not have to pay out, they will not - they are a business.


It is their business yes, but that doesnt mean people cannot be knowledgable about their inns and outs as everybody well knows they use on us when not paying out in operating their policies.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Dundee said:


> there is no insurance company around that will continue to pay out for treatment after insurance has expired on the basis that it was diagnosed during the period of insurance. That is the reality.


The reality is the insurance company may well have to pay if the pup was insured when he started becoming sick - because of the way insurance works ; ongoing conditions are looked at from the perspective of when they started and an insurance cover taken AFTER the condition started will NOT cover it (14days exclusion period or not!) even if after that it lasts for 2 years - therefore in the great scheme of things you would hope that the cover that was in place at the time although expired since will cover the condition even if it does last for a while.
Although that may depend on the small prints on the 1 month free insurance; with it being free there may be some difference to a normal cover...

Any way its worth a try to see if PetPlan will pay! The CAB seemed to agree with that idea so its not completely worthless 

Hope the pup gets better.....

xx


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

I agree they may have to pay some for it, but they will not continue to pay for treatment recieved after the insurance was stopped which, from what I understand, is when the bulk of the treatment began. I hope the OP sorts it and gets help, and also that she can challenge the vets into a reduced free, but I think it is highly unlikely that pet plan will pay for anything beyond the months free insurance cover and I would hate for the OP to think they will, and be landed with a huge bill at the end of it.

Insurance (any insurance) covers you for the 'period of insurance' - in this case 28 days. It doesn't extend indefinately if a condition was discovered during those 28 days that last for longer than 28 days.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

I still think the basic principle of Insurance may apply in that it is the ONSET of the illness that is coverred under the policy. 

IF the Insurance was in force at the Onset of this condition (ie the vet confirms the eye infection was the Onset) then it may well be coverred.

Get the vet to confirm his opinion on the onset of the illness and if Petplan was in place i would do what i said and submit a claim assuming it is coverred. Let THEM tell YOU it isn't. Then you can go down the other avenues.

(incase this helps i worked in Commercial Insurance for about 8 years. I did not work in the claims side but this is how i would deal with the Insurers)


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Ok,
I've just re-read the first post,Petplan expired Monday,Tesco Insurance started but with a 14 day exclusion,the puppy became ill two days later on the Wednesday,in all honesty I can't see Petplan paying on this claim as the policy had expired when the puppy became ill.

I really feel for the OP,
All I can say is speak to the Insurance,if they won't pay out and obviously Tesco won't because of the 14 day exclusion then the OP will need to arrange a payment plan with the vet.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

If you look at my post which is the second reply to this thread I think this is a nicely put 'version' of the situation. I see not need to make the OP look of feel inadequate over this
MAybe this is just one that needs putting down to experience , I symtathize with the OP but insurances companies will not pay when there is a reason for them not to!
And as for reading the T&C's I do - but still got caught in their net!! it's not just a case of reading em, you also need to understand them! as I have said in many posts, read em, read em again and if still not sure ASK.

I feel that the OP trusted her vet on this one!!! and that is the reason for this mess!
Hope you dog fully recovers
all the best
DT


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> Ok,
> I've just re-read the first post,Petplan expired Monday,Tesco Insurance started but with a 14 day exclusion,the puppy became ill two days later on the Wednesday,in all honesty I can't see Petplan paying on this claim as the policy had expired when the puppy became ill.
> 
> I really feel for the OP,
> All I can say is speak to the Insurance,if they won't pay out and obviously Tesco won't because of the 14 day exclusion then the OP will need to arrange a payment plan with the vet.


Oh i misunderstood. I thought petplan was in place for the eye infection. If it wasn't then no there is no Insurance in place.

If the onset occured under the Tesco Insurance and they had a 14 day exclusion the the puppy is definately not coverred. Very unfair but sadly true and all Insurances have the cooling off period to stop fraudulent claim otherwise people would might only take out Insurance when the notice their pet becoming ill. They are protecting themselves. The initial petplan insurance would probably not have had a 14 day exclusion because it is assumed that in general puppies are healthy from the outset.

I think trying to arrange a payment plan and looking for financial help elsewhere is the only option if that is the case.

So sorry what a nightmare.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> And as for reading the T&C's I do - but still got caught in their net!!


I think most of us do DT  That's why it's such a minefield. It's a bit like legal jargon - you need it translated and even then it can be quite ambiguous.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Dundee said:


> Insurance (any insurance) covers you for the 'period of insurance' - in this case 28 days. It doesn't extend indefinately if a condition was discovered during those 28 days that last for longer than 28 days.


No thats not how insurance works.
Insurance covers for a condition started during the cover period - basically here an illness that showed clinical signs during the period covered - insurance companies "time" illnesses at the moment of their onset. 
So PetPlan may have to fork out the whole amount to cover the whole cost for that particular illness as anyway NO insurance taken after will cover it, 14 days exclusion or not. The problem may be if the illness reoccurs later in life as then there will be no protection.
The question now is whether the illness actually started with that little eye problem or not. If not there the pup was not covered. But if it did start with that there is room for negociation with PetPlan.
Of course its also about reading the whole contract for the free month insurance and check exactly what it says.

xx


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Oh and if I read correctly PetPlan expired on the 3rd May and the first trip to the vet was on the 2nd of May..I think..so that could work..

then its about defining a condition, proving it started there and then etc.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Oblada said:


> Oh and if I read correctly PetPlan expired on the 3rd May and the first trip to the vet was on the 2nd of May..I think..so that could work..
> 
> then its about defining a condition, proving it started there and then etc.


Yep, tough but not impossible.

You really need a supportive vet though.

I would google the condition the puppy has and see if it mentions infections as a symptom then go see the practice manager to establish what their take on it is. You will need their confirmation and support before you claim so you are sure of what they will put on the claim form.


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Insurance companies will only pay for the period insured.If the illness/accident continues after the 28 days and the poilicy is not continued they will only pay out up until the 28th day no treatment will be paid out for unless the client continues the policy on before the end of the policy and in effect would then be a continuing claim.
If she changed insurance companies the illness still would not be covered as would be classed as pre exisisting.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

dinks said:


> Insurance companies will only pay for the period insured.If the illness/accident continues after the 28 days and the poilicy is not continued they will only pay out up until the 28th day no treatment will be paid out for unless the client continues the policy on before the end of the policy and in effect would then be a continuing claim.
> If she changed insurance companies the illness still would not be covered as would be classed as pre exisisting.


See i agree with Oblada. I worked in Insurance and i would have said they would have coverred it as long as the "onset" was in the period of cover.

I always thought The Insurable "event" is what is relevant not the expirey date. It's why people can claim for things like asbestosis and other work related illnesses years after and the Insurance company that Insured at the time they were exposed to the asbestos are liable even if the company is no longer Insured with them.

I understand that example is Liability Insurance and i admit i don't know how pet Insurance works but i would have thought the basic principles of Insurance still apply


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ive just caught up with this thread and its awful I feel so sorry for you and your Puppy, I hope your puppy is ok and you can get something sorted out with the insurance.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

would love to know how things have gone... any update?:mellow:


----------



## Frenchie (May 11, 2009)

Hi there, I work in pet insurance, so I thought I'd give a few words of advice for HiFlyer, I hope it doesnt come too late.

*1. To be able to claim on your Petplan free insurance:*

- the condition must not have arisen within the 1st 14 days of the policy (waiting period apply here too). This means that when you complete the claim form you must confirm that any signs of the illness (eye infection in this case) actually showed after 14 days.

- treatment must have happened during the period of insurance, ie the free month you were insure with Petplan. Anything that has been treated and/or invoiced by your vet during that period (from day 15 to end of the free month) should be paid by the insurer.

*2. Regarding Petplan and Tesco *

I identified two issues here. First of all, someone sent your data to Petplan without your consent. It's most likely to be the breeder (name?) rather than the vet. Either way, you've been set up on a policy without knowing. Have you ever received a schedule of insurance and policy terms and conditions?

We can argue the case they:
- breached the most simple rules of the data protection law
- breached FSA rules

In that respect, should they decline the bill, we would have a case for a complaint. In fact, the fact they set you up on a free pet insurance policy without you knowing forced you to postpone your full policy purchase, which resulted in the condition not being covered (here by Tesco). If you can provide exact dates, that'd be useful.

Contact me by PM if you would like more help. I'll be happy to draft a complaint letter or give them a phonecall to try and solve the issue.

If this fails, we could then look at Tesco. Did you buy your policy on the phone or online? In both cases, Tesco are obliged to disclose important information like the 14-day waiting period. This should also appear on your schedule of insurance.

If they failed to communicate this clearly to you, then again we could raise a complaint.

*2. Finally re the vet *

If the vet passed your data to Petplan without consent, again that's shameful behaviour. Equally or even more shameful is your vet's acts re your puppy treatment. It's quite unbelievable that you have to phone your vet to tell him what to do. And then for him to transfer your puppy without letting you know... I don't want to jump to conclusions but it seems the vet is quite interested in getting you or Petplan to pay a heavy bill. Or maybe he's just rubbish.

I hope this is helpful in some way and wish you and your puppy all the best. Keep us updated. DOn't hesitate to contact me if I can assist further.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

My word. :cornut: I think that is what the term 'well said' was made for. Frenchie you star!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Frenchie, what a great help for the OP.

I didn't do pet insurance so wasn't sure of the ins and outs but i wondered about quoting the whole "you can't insure something twice" thing.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

wow frenchie fantastic post - repped ya. Hope you stick around on the forum for a bit longer to help everyone out with their insurance queries!


----------



## Frenchie (May 11, 2009)

rainy said:


> Thanks Frenchie, what a great help for the OP.
> 
> I didn't do pet insurance so wasn't sure of the ins and outs but i wondered about quoting the whole "you can't insure something twice" thing.


Is that an old say? You technically can insure your pet twice if you want to, but when it comes to claims, insurers will only cover what they believe they're liable to pay.

For instance, an insurance company might only pay 50% of the costs because they believe that the other insurer should pay for the rest. This is generally stated in the terms and conditions.

If one insurer decide not to pay, then you're in trouble. If the claim is big, you may also be caught in a fight between the insurers to determine who's liable.

In the case of HiFLyer however, the safest bet would have been to take out the Tesco cover 14 day before the Petplan free insurance was due to expire.

Just thought of something.... in case such unfortunate circumstance happens to anyone.

You have a free insurance from Petplan but take out a cover with someone else before the free cover is due to expire. If your pet develops a condition within the free month of cover, you can always cancel your other provider free of charge within the first 14 days of taking out the policy (cooling off period) and upgrade your free cover to a full policy with Petplan.

HiFlyer, that's something else we could ask Petplan to do: put you on their full policy and keep covering your pet's conditions.


----------



## Frenchie (May 11, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> wow frenchie fantastic post - repped ya. Hope you stick around on the forum for a bit longer to help everyone out with their insurance queries!


I intend to!


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Sorry, nothing to do with the OP question, but do petplan only do 1 months free insurance? I always thought they offered 6 weeks free insurance.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

For some reason Dundee, I have just got a policy today from them, and I have only asked them for a quote? It is for 1 month free insurance.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Frenchie said:


> Is that an old say? You technically can insure your pet twice if you want to, but when it comes to claims, insurers will only cover what they believe they're liable to pay.
> 
> For instance, an insurance company might only pay 50% of the costs because they believe that the other insurer should pay for the rest. This is generally stated in the terms and conditions.
> 
> ...


I suppose thats it isn't it. You can't claim twice for something not you can't cover it twice.

Am just about to do battle with RSA (More Than) myself over a claim for my Cat  I took them to the Ombudsman and won a year ago on my household. Wouldn't mind but that's who i used to work for


----------



## Frenchie (May 11, 2009)

That changes to 4 weeks from the 1st April 2009.

Source: Petplan - Breeder website


----------



## Frenchie (May 11, 2009)

james1 said:


> For some reason Dundee, I have just got a policy today from them, and I have only asked them for a quote? It is for 1 month free insurance.


That's strange, again. Did you receive a schedule of insurance with a policy number and a specific period of insurance? Did you receive terms and conditions?

If you've just got your pet, who from? It may be the breeder that passed your data on to Petplan, or you may have had your pet microchipped and the microchip supplier passes your data on to them too.


----------



## Frenchie (May 11, 2009)

rainy said:


> I suppose thats it isn't it. You can't claim twice for something not you can't cover it twice.
> 
> Am just about to do battle with RSA (More Than) myself over a claim for my Cat  I took them to the Ombudsman and won a year ago on my household. Wouldn't mind but that's who i used to work for


Do you want to create a new topic for this and I can give you my views...well should you need it :001_tongue:


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks Frenchie - I thought I was imagining things.


----------



## HiFlyer (May 9, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry haven't posted for a couple of days but I couldn't log on - I felt very lost!! Anyway - the good news is Puppy is now home! It has been an emotional rollercoaster but the sheer joy on my son's' face when he saw him again has made it all worthwhile. He is on loads of medication, treatment will be ongoing, but he is hopefully on the gentle road to recovery.

Burrowzig - Please reread my OP - I did not "switch policies during an illness" as you state. I'm glad for you that you had luck on your side. Your dog took ill before your policy expired so you were able to renew, at the last minute. I just wasn't so lucky. I had what I thought were two perfectly sound policies running consecutively. My puppy had an eye infection in the first policy. Then took seriously ill during an "exclusion period" of the next. I'm sure you'll agree that was not something I could have foreseen.

The point that I am trying to make is that PetPlan are effectively forcing you onto their expensive policy in order to avoid a 14 day exclusion period. Where is the "consumer choice" in that?

And yes you are of course, right - we should all read the small print. However, according to the Financial Services Authority large corporations have a responsibility to HIGHLIGHT important statements and NOT to hide them in the small print. Additionally, the FSA also has an initiative called Treating Customers Fairly. I am unsure where either insurance company have treated me fairly here???

The bill is, needless to say, over £1000. I have been given lots of advice, both on and off the forum and I am trying to find a way through this financial nightmare. So I have "sucked it" and I am paying the vet in instalments, but intend to fight this, on all aspects. Therefore I better not divulge any further information on here so as not to jeopardise anything.

I hope my very difficult lesson will help others to avoid the same "trap" of having the free month's insurance followed by _another_ policy. This is a worrying practise, simply because some puppies may not get the treatment they need if owners cannot afford the HUGE debt that a situation like this can incur. There's one thing that the vet and I did agree on. We won't fight about whether to treat a dying puppy. We'll fight about who pays for it.

I truly appreciate the very kind assistance from many of you on here, and Frenchie - thank you so much I will definitely take up the kind offer of personal advice.

The best thing to come out of this sorry affair is that puppy is now home safe and reasonably well, and the help and support from all of you has been tremendous. :thumbsup:


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

nice to have the update, wishing the pup all my best and two dog licks 

i think the idea is that you can claim for the first illness with the free insurance (as it happened on their watch) though unsure about the other  at least it may give you breathing space  Get well soon little pup :001_tongue:


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

Glad the little poppet is home and improving. Like you say that's the important thing. 

Good luck with the Insurance claim 

Hopefully you will carry on posting to give us updates on how pupster is getting on xx


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

HiFlyer,

I am so pleased to hear your puppy is home and recovering.

I don't blame you for not logging on as I can imagine you have been hit with all kinds of conflicting advice, and even my head was spinning reading all these posts!

However, thank goodness for Frenchie....what wonderful words of wisdom...I really do hope Frenchie is onhand should anyone else need some advice!

But most of all, well done for bearing up through this whole saddening ordeal, for you, your little pup, and your son who has obviously been devastated. I really hope that the near future brings you lots of happiness with your puppy, and this won't get you down any more than it has.

Good luck, and keep in contact with Frenchie. You seem to be in good and caring hands there.

All the best. x


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Im so pleased your puppy is home and hopefully will be feeling much better soon. Good luck with your insurance claim I hope you get the positive outcome you deserve. All the best x


----------



## Frenchie (May 11, 2009)

great news to start the day! Glad your puppy is finally home and recovering, HiFlyer.

Do you want to send me a pm with some contact details? I'll be in touch this evening after work


----------



## HiFlyer (May 9, 2009)

Afraid this morning puppy has taken a turn for the worse.

His eyes were completely clogged when he woke up. When I bathed them they were bleeding, and afraid to say it made me gag. I then noticed throughout the morning that he was getting that "sad, lethargic air" about him.

I took him to vet and after a short examination they have now confirmed Juvenile Cellulitis. He has all the typical symptoms. They have now given me more tablets (cortisone for 2 weeks) and I have to bathe his ears aswell because he has postules coming over his body and in his ears.

So we now have a confirmed diagnosis and a bill for the tablets. Why couldn't that have been done last week? 

I am afraid to say this is now taking it's toll on me. The puppy gets very ill very quickly and it is very difficult to deal with. I have given him the cortisone tablet at lunchtime so just waiting to see how quickly he picks up after that. It is really difficult to give him the tablets, even in butter, because his appetite and energy get so low that he won't take anything.

I am "talking" to Frenchie and she is being a great help on that side of things. I just have to keep my own energy up so that I can look after this little puppy and my two boys. It's certainly draining.

If anyone has any tips about the bathing of the eyes, giving tablets etc it would be much appreciated!!


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Oh no...I'm so sorry.

I don't know about the condition, or the bathing, but I'm sure many on here will help you. You could also start a new thread with the name of the condition as that will help attract more people who understand what you are dealing with.

I really do feel for you and wish I could help...you have had an awful start to your new addition, and the poor pup even worse.

In the meantime, I will try and work out how to send you a private message as I had an idea when thinking about you.

Love and hugs.xx


----------



## Frenchie (May 11, 2009)

HiFlyer said:


> Afraid this morning puppy has taken a turn for the worse.
> 
> His eyes were completely clogged when he woke up. When I bathed them they were bleeding, and afraid to say it made me gag. I then noticed throughout the morning that he was getting that "sad, lethargic air" about him.
> 
> ...


Damn, I hope your puppy will recover, it seems quite serious. I got your PM and will reply after work.

PS: I'm a he, not a she


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

Really sorry to hear that...

Well at least now you have a confirmed diagnosis and hopefully it should only go up from there... Diagnosis can be tricky I suppose, I had 3-4 vets visits and one day-stay for my boy before before given an "unconfirmed" diagnosis of mange! 

Did you say what breed your pup is? I dont seem to remember!

For the tablets you can just give them without anything if he doesnt feel hungry enough (although he does needs to eat for his own sake) just by delicately holding his mouth open and placing the tablet at the end of the tongue (not the tip - the other end ) then closing the mouth and holding until he swallows (which should be a reflex mechanism if you place it far enough).

Good luck and stay strong! its just one challenge that will bring you and your pup closer!

xx


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

HiFlyer....I replied by message but it says u need to clear some of ur messages to receive it as the mail box is full.
xx


----------



## HiFlyer (May 9, 2009)

Hi Molly - have cleared it now thanks. 

Just feeling somewhat upset with a puppy who is in virtually the same ill-health as a week ago, AND yet I have a debt to my name of over £1000 because of it. 

Everyone warns you to watch out for breeders when you buy a new puppy. But not the extensive money-making techniques of vets and insurers.


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

HiFlyer said:


> Many thanks for your support.
> 
> This is not going well. Just spoke to the vet where the puppy is now. Despite the fact that pup can now stand, walk, etc (yesterday he was virtually paralysed) since the cortisone injection, this vet does not think it is Juvenile Cellulitis and does not want to give him any more cortisone! He says it is the antibiotics but info on the internet says if they do not get a stringent course of cortisone they will die. Vet says he could die if he gets too much.
> 
> ...


hi hun

I am so sorry this is happening. Have you contacted your breeder? They may be able to give you some insight to what is going on with your pup.

I hope all goes well and you find a way to solve your issues with insurance companies I am with Tesco and i have Thankfully never had to claim but it does say in the small print about the first 14 days.

trish, candy and her crew
xx


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

The vets should have asked you if the pup was insurred before any treatment and the insurers usually pay out if you continue a policy with them that the illness is convered for. Have you asked them how long treatment will continue before the problems are expected to subside?


----------



## HiFlyer (May 9, 2009)

james1 said:


> The vets should have asked you if the pup was insurred before any treatment and the insurers usually pay out if you continue a policy with them that the illness is convered for. Have you asked them how long treatment will continue before the problems are expected to subside?


Hi James,

Yes the vet did ask if he was insured, last Thurs when he was taken in and I said yes, assuming the Tesco policy would cover it. The treatment is for another 2 weeks from today - not sure if he will need anything else inbetween.

I am just really sad that they didn't give him the cortisone treatment over the weekend as I was told on Friday. He should by all accounts have been well on the road to recovery by now.

Ps - Hope you have got your little one covered by now.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

yes well be sorting it in the coming week we still have 2 weeks eft of the free cover


----------



## tyrole (May 5, 2009)

What a nightmare for you  hpe puppy gets better soon

I was given 4 weeks free with Pet Plan. The kennel club also gives 6 weeks free which I decided not to take as I was already signed up with Pet Plan.
I am easily confused :lol: busy life so decided to arrange life long paid cover asap with crufts insurance.
£12 p/m comapared to £22 with Pet Plan


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

HiFlyer said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Sorry havent posted for a couple of days but I couldnt log on - I felt very lost!! Anyway  the good news is Puppy is now home! It has been an emotional rollercoaster but the sheer joy on my son's' face when he saw him again has made it all worthwhile. He is on loads of medication, treatment will be ongoing, but he is hopefully on the gentle road to recovery.
> 
> ...


I understood from your OP that the eye infection was not well continuously during the changeover of the petplan policy to Tesco, and that the eye infection was the first symptom of the whole illness, as you said "My puppy had an eye infection last weekend which was treated by the vet on Saturday. He was still under free insurance with PetPlan but I didn't claim because it was less than the excess. Tesco insurance started last Monday, the same day the PetPlan expired. I thought I had covered my puppy continuously. By Wednesday my poor little puppy was becoming increasingly lethargic and depressed, *eye infection not improving* despite constant bathing and treatment, not really eating and started limping so I took him to vet urgently".

What I was saying before is that if you'd renewed the petplan on or before the Monday you would have been covered, of course you didn't know what was going to happen. Until a condition that appears minor is fully cured and the dog back to full bouncing health (give it a month to be on the safe side), you never know what it can develop into, that's why you should have kept the petplan going until the dog was fully better and any claim settled - then switch to a cheaper insurer - but you know this now to your considerable cost. By time the tesco policy started, the puppy had what tesco would define as a pre-existing condition, so you would not have been covered, 14 days exclusion or not. It's a sad fact that insurance companies are only there to make money for themselves and their shareholders. The situation seems unfair because you thought you were doing everything right, but that doesn't mean either insurance company is treating you unfairly within their policy conditions. You have fallen between a rock and a hard place.

I think it could be worth while (if you can contemplate living with any consequent attention) taking the whole saga to your local paper. It is a story with good human interest, a cute puppy and a wider warning about the traps inherent in pet insurance policies (add in photos with the pup looking pitiful and tearful quotes from your son). I'd be suprised if you didn't get some offers of help with the bill as a result. And it's clear that you are a very good writer, magazines pay good money for stories like this which could go towards the bill too.

And I really hope the puppy gets better.


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

god that is awful, hope your puppy gets better soon. i really do feel for you as our puppy was poorly when we first got him and it is really hard, bt our breeder was really unhelpful about it all and basically said that he was our dog now so deal with it. Have you contacted your breeder, even just to make them aware of the situation?
Gill
x


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

So sorry about your puppy and the insurance, they sre a nightmare i had an insurance horror that i wont bore you with as i would be no benefit to you at all, but just want to say hope this nightmare ends soon.


----------



## HiFlyer (May 9, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry for the time lapse - I keep not being able to log in??? Anyway, have made some progress on the insurance front. Don't want to divulge too much at the moment but will keep you posted when appropriate.

Puppy has improved with the cortisone treatment. However this illness is quite awful and each day brings another ordeal. I am going to take the advice and start a Juvenile Cellulitis thread to see if anyone has any experience/ideas.

Your kind thoughts and suggestions have been tremendously helpful. The support has kept me going through what I can only describe as an enormous emotional and financial upheaval. 

Frenchie has also been very helpful and working diligently to assist. It is a wonderful world when we can meet each other through this medium and find such kind and generous people who are willing and able to assist a complete stranger.

Have a nice weekend everyone.

Regards


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

have a good if not busy weekend too


----------



## Frenchie (May 11, 2009)

Always happy to help HiFlyer.

You could try and get advice from another vet in your region or even get in touch with one on Twitter.

Please let us know the outcome of both your puppy's health and the insurance.


----------



## raven75 (May 1, 2009)

i got 1 months free pet plan from the vets then swapped to tescos but i had to sign the petplan forms before the vet sent them to pet plan. who signed yours? do you have the forms from pet plan? check who signed them and speak to the original vet and see if he/she can help.


----------



## Frenchie (May 11, 2009)

Any update HiFlyer?


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Well done for staying strong, and lovely that Frenchie has been there for you...like you say, how wonderful when people offer their time and help to someone with no strings attached.

I feel the same about all the kind advice I have just been given. Such lovely people on here.

Really wishing your poor pup the best as the little love has been through too much already.
Thank goodness you care enough to keep going.

Love and hugs sent. xx


----------



## HiFlyer (May 9, 2009)

Frenchie said:


> Any update HiFlyer?


Hi Frenchie,

No word as yet - hoping that no news is good news re the insurance.

As for puppy, well he continues to struggle on - I have put more about the health issues on the other thread but it really is a very nasty illness, and no-one warned us of some of the really horrible effects.

Will keep you posted...


----------



## HiFlyer (May 9, 2009)

Hi All,

Just wanted to keep you informed because you have all been so kind and helpful.

I spoke to the Financial Services Authority who advised, exactly as Rainy did, that it is the onset of the illness that determines who pays. They explained it as being just like a car accident - if you crash your car on the last day of insurance - they still have to fix the car etc, even though you would no longer be covered.

However, although the claim was put through as one, Insurance co. have split it. They now say they won't pay for first treatment (eye infection) as it was less than excess, and the next lot (bulk of treatment) is "outside of period of cover".

I have sent off complaint letter, outlining FSA information so I guess the battle now begins...

Anyway - well done Rainy - and others who have been such a massive support through all this. I will battle til the end....

Regards


----------



## Frenchie (May 11, 2009)

Hi HiFlyer,

I tried to send you a PM but your inbox is full. Any update for us?

Cheers


----------



## Chapstick (May 3, 2010)

Hello HiFlyer, 
Hope everything has worked out for you. Our pup has Juvenile Cellulitis but it occured while he was still at breeders so he is staying with her until vet is satisfied he is over it. I am off to read your other thread now!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh dear - what should be such a happy time sounds like it has turned into a bit of a nightmare.

My puppies leave here with 6 weeks insurance (although believe this has now gone down to 4) and I always advise people to take out their own policy 14 days before the free cover expires for this very reason.

The vets PP cover is useful, but they were very naughty nevertheless to insure pup without asking you 

I think your own real option is to stay with Petplan - cancel Tesco (do this in writing) - and then once you have established whether this will be a lifelong condition or one that will go away - 14 days before your policy with PP continues, take out cover with another company, M&S and More Than are very good.

Having for the first time ever been in a situation whereby I now have a pre-eisting condition for one of my dogs, following a neck injury and major surgery last year, I've been advised that whether a condition is pre-existing is determined at the point of the claim, so unless a new company asks, you don't actually need to tell them (if that makes sense)

Either way, the decision on what is determined as pre-existing is based solely on what the vet says re: any particular claim made at the time.

Hope the poor pup gets better.

PS: When cancelling with Tescos - *do it in writing * (I speak from experience  )


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

vet practices can set in motion free insurance,mine did it when i had my little ones vaccs done and i didnt sign a thing,thank god they did,as trixie jumped out of the bedroom window whilst still under the 6 weeks free insurance,it cost £3000 and PET PLAN paid in full and even sent one of my excess payements back as id paid the vet and the specialist both an excess fee,i didnt even have to pay them up front,PET PLAN took all the worry away,sometimes free insurance does workout


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry for being late jumping in here - only just seen the thread.

Firstly, I do hope the puppy is continuing to get treatment and is getting better. That's the primary concern.

Secondly, I'm not at all surprised by the treatment the OP is getting from the insurance companies. They have their policies and they are going to stick to them.

Now we come to my pet hate - the 'Free' insurance. 'Free' insurance is offered by the Kennel Club (by accredited breeders) and Pet Plan (either by breeders or by vets). The idea, of course, is that you sign up to their insurance on a continuing basis. Indeed, if the OP had continued with PetPlan, rather than switching to Tesco the problem wouldn't exist. (OTOH I have evidence that KC insurance imposes a 'new' 14 day break when you continue from 'free' to 'paid').

If the OP is getting her claim paid by PetPlan (which I doubt) then she's probably better off just accepting that. Her insurance with Tesco is possibly invalid if she didn't mention the previous eye infection that occurred - and, in any case, the illness manifested itself within 14 days. However, as she had a vet's opinion that it wasn't Juvenile Cellulitis during that time but now has a vet opinion that it is I believe that she should be able to claim for that under the Tesco policy. She would need a statement from the vet who said it wasn't and the date of when it was confirmed that it was.

More importantly, someone set her up with a PetPlan policy without her knowledge and consent. As PetPlan are very pushy with vets (and as vets get a commission for 'paid' policies) I'd be fairly certain that it was her vet. If I were her I'd ask the CAB to fix her up with a short, free session with a solicitor to find out what her rights are. I'm guessing that the vet has acted illegally/unethically. In either case I'd think there would be every possibility of asking the vet to cover the cost of treatment or she could see if he could be prosecuted for offences under the Data Protection Act or for fraud (gaining a pecuniary interest) or she could report him to the RCVS for disciplinary action (link to their website here).

Finally, please be wary about accepting those 'four weeks free' when getting a new pet. If you make a claim within that time you'll be stuck with that insurer forever - unless you are prepared to forego that cover for the rest of your pet's life.


----------

